# Hello there!!



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi  I am Lorey, I have three lovely mice at the moment, though they are pet shop stock. I adore them but have had some terrible problems with pet shop mice so I am looking into getting my loving hands on some beautifully bred mice 

The mice I have at the moment are Velvet who I have just calmed down from OCD grooming after her sister died (lots of keeping her entertained!), Squeakers who is around 7 weeks and Bubbles who actually climbed inside and up my sleeve in the pet shop so I was delighted to have her as well 

I am not going to be a breeder now or in the future, I prefer to have mice as my lovely playmates and friends.

I am glad I have found a UK based forum!

x
Lorey.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum, what variety of mice are you interested in?

:cbanner


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

DomLangowski said:


> Hi welcome to the forum, what variety of mice are you interested in?
> 
> :cbanner


The fun kind  I must admit I am a sucker for a satin mouse, but any who have a personality and I can hand train to come to my hand and run up and down my shoulders will find a loving home with me 

I would like to try my hand at having a male mouse, as all mine are and have been female.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome

Where abouts are you from, as I have just had a litter of satins born yesterday = )

:cbanner


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya


----------



## Lorey (Dec 21, 2008)

Miss-Freak-Of-Nature said:


> Welcome
> 
> Where abouts are you from, as I have just had a litter of satins born yesterday = )
> 
> :cbanner


oo how cute! I am in Birmingham  Oo you are like an hour north from me!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

ooo I go to Birmingham once maybe twice a month ^_^, so no problem there I could easly deliver to you ^_^


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Howdy!


----------

